# ph levels



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

what is a good ph level for my spilo? just wondering it is 7.0 now is that ok?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I think its 6.6-7.1 so you are good right now.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

pH isnt as important as constant pH. Its bad if you pH is fluctuating back and forth.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A pH of 7 is fine for a piranha (basically, anything between plusm. 6-6,5 and 7,5-8 is fine) - it's a bit below what you'll find in their native habitat, but piranha's are hardy fish that can adjust easily to different water parameters, if acclimatized correctly.

Like Rufus said, a pH that is somewhat high ot low (compared to the pH in the wild) is no problem - a constantly fluctuating pH (often unintentionally caused when people try to adjust pH) is...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

So is a ph of 6.0 ok??


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Doviiman wrote: So is a ph of 6.0 ok??

*I find when my pH is 6.0 or under my P's are extremly skiddish.*

Get some crushed coral and thow it in a nylon bag, rinse it off very well,
add the bag to the filter, just like how you would add the carbon bag.

Its worked for me fine.


----------

